#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [遊戲] 《仙劍奇俠傳1》裏的東方妖怪（圖）[新增]

## wingwolf

最近在“重溫”《仙劍奇俠傳1》
裏面有很多中國本土東方妖怪
所以把那些妖怪的圖截下來給大家分享分享  :Very Happy:  
（這裏只有比較有特色的妖怪，山間修行比較低的野蛇野蛤蟆野蜈蚣的就沒有啦）【被“野”妖怪咬飛~~~~~~~

貼圖順序按照妖怪出場順序
還有我用的是免CD下載版，所以……上面那一句話不是我的錯啊……（炸

隱龍窟

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    蝮蛇精


九嬰


半蛇人【女娲或者伏羲（誤）】


妖狐




將軍墓

    僵屍


孟婆（這是妖怪嗎？）


旱魃（高級僵屍）




蛤蟆洞及都城

    毒蟾精（修煉得比較厲害的蛤蟆精XD）


蝶精




鎖妖塔

    雷公（奇怪的拿著錘子的大鳥……）


山鬼（話說山鬼應該是很漂亮的，我認錯了？）


牛頭（爲什麽沒有馬面？）


黑白無常（基本上是成對出現的家夥）


蛟


刑天（他是妖怪嗎？）


鐮鼬


鎖妖塔七龍

點擊以顯示隱藏內容











 

鳳凰巢和麒麟穴

    不一般的鳥，到底是灌灌還是青耕呢？


大風（長得很像鳳凰的大鳥） （請忽略被抓走的李逍遙~~~）


鳳凰


道士（好吧，這個不是妖怪）[炸


麒麟



水魔獸的池子
點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    相柳（遊戲裏叫水魔獸的家夥）


橫公魚

----------


## 迷思

一頓時間以前有試著弄到仙劍1來玩，
真的滿好玩的呢!
遊戲中妖怪真的是不少，
或許有些是獨創的吧，
量可不少。

話說倒數第二好像是"形天"的樣子，
最近國文課有上到山海經。

----------


## 逍月

話說......
妖狐那是怎樣啊！
狐狸尾巴也不是那樣吧......（汗）

所以半蛇人跟靈兒是同種？（喂）

山鬼在傳說中的確是很漂亮......
這應該是指山裡面的鬼吧？（？）

然後這裡的共工的確是傳說中刑天的樣貌這樣。

----------


## 阿翔

蛟好帥帥帥帥帥帥帥！
蝮蛇精和九嬰都做得好棒耶*（怎麼都是蛇族==）*
不知道有沒有有西方怪物的遊戲呢~話說我蠻想看巨龍和火龍的
《仙劍奇俠傳1》~沒聽過耶，好像蠻好玩的樣子XD
裡面有沒有中國龍或麒麟呢~找天有空也下來玩玩看~~
話說~那不是共工，那傢伙的確是叫「刑天」

刑天：
http://www.chiculture.net/0401/html/b11/0401b11.html
共工：
http://big5.huaxia.com/wh/jdgs/shcs/00250513.html

----------


## 納貝留斯

> 蛟好帥帥帥帥帥帥帥！
> 蝮蛇精和九嬰都做得好棒耶*（怎麼都是蛇族==）*
> 不知道有沒有有西方怪物的遊戲呢~話說我蠻想看巨龍和火龍的
> 《仙劍奇俠傳1》~沒聽過耶，好像蠻好玩的樣子XD
> 裡面有沒有中國龍或麒麟呢~找天有空也下來玩玩看~~


阿翔沒聽過是正常的，因為這款遊戲是1995年出的。後來大宇公司在2001年的時候又把這個遊戲重製，現在已經出到第五代。這個1995年的Dos版有點難找，網路資源都是2001年的重製版。

遊戲裡面沒有麒麟，龍的話印象中只有鎖妖塔底層的七星磐龍柱，但是有鳳凰和水魔神獸（照資料來看應該是相柳）

題外話：
如果想要在遊戲中同時看見東方和西方仙靈神怪的話，《軒轅劍3─雲和山的彼端》是個不錯的選擇。

----------


## wingwolf

*對不起我錯了~~~~~~*
當時存那張刑天的時候，我表弟一直很興奮地說共工出現了
於是我就被完美地誤導了~~~~~（喂）
希望沒有獸再被我誤導  :Mr. Green:  

那個妖狐我絕對沒有認錯
因爲對話裏寫的是“狐妖女”
雖然我也覺得她不像狐狸……

其實遊戲裏有麒麟的……
而且還是個超級老麒麟  :Mr. Green:

----------


## 納貝留斯

> 那個妖狐我絕對沒有認錯
> 因爲對話裏寫的是“狐妖女”
> 雖然我也覺得她不像狐狸……


是狐狸沒錯。

傳統的中國神話故事裡的妖怪公式：
不論本體是植物、昆蟲還是動物甚至是無生命的物體，只要是修煉百年以上道行的精怪，一定要有變身成為人類的能力。（標準範例：彩衣）

在新版的仙劍裡面這對妖怪夫婦有女兒，這個女兒是一隻小狐狸（純獸型）。（蛇+狐＝狐（？））




> 其實遊戲裏有麒麟的……
> 而且還是個超級老麒麟


我竟然忘記這段劇情 囧

----------

